# Best facial sunscreen EVER - it even fades my freckles!



## Sprite7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

I was wondering if anyone else has tried La Roche Posay's Anthelios XL Tinted Fluid Sunscreen?  I ordered some a few weeks ago and I'm in love!  It's freaking incredible.  I am really sensitive to how products feel on my skin - especially my face so I've been trying for years to find something that doesn't feel icky and that I can wear makeup over.  I've even imported special products from Australia (I live in Canada) to try to find something I'd like.

Antehlios  XL (Tinted Fluid) is the best think I've ever come across.  I'm traveling at the moment so I have had to chance to apply it in some very different climates (Dry Canada vs the sticky heat of the Caribbean) and it's doing fantastic.  What I love is that when I wear it consistently every day it actually is starting to fade my freckles - this has never happened with any other product.

It's working wonders for me. I'm wondering if others are liking it as much as I am - I want to hear from others so I can do a fair balanced review .  I love the new formulation - it's really photo stable and awesome for those of us who have to be careful in the sun. 

Let me know if you've tried it and what you think of it!

P.S.  Here's a write up I did with it (swatches included) on my blog  if you want more details:  http://meghandidit.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/best-facial-sunscreen/


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2011)

The regular version, yes, it's my staple for a few years now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't like much the new formulation at first, i don't know what exactly bugged me but i just started another bottle this week with no issue so i think it was just a problem with this older bottle.

I was already familiar with the brand, and other brands i tested before and in between bottles haven't really won my heart. Good, yes, but too thick, too sticky, with irritating ingredients for one, in my search i even found in Avene a real physical sunscreen, so thick it was impossible to apply, and it made my face feel imprisoned, it couldn't breathe.

On the contrary, this one is lightweight, milky, easy to spread and sinks in quickly enough. I have a combination sensitive skin and this one doesn't make it oily. Although it doesn't leave any white residue, it does help cover (a little) and control my rosacea. It's quite stable as well, although this is something i notice more on my body (i have the body version in a spray bottle).


----------



## Sprite7 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am tempted to order the body version to try out after enjoying the facial sunscreen so much.  I have only ever tried this new formulation so I can't compare it to a previous version.  I love it though - it looks so good on my skin and after going out on a boat trip yesterday in the hot sun I don't have even a hint of redness on my face.  Usually my skin starts to hurt in the sun slightly and I didn't get any of that with this product, so I'm thrilled with it.

I wish you got more for the price (it's expensive) but that's my only complaint.


----------



## rachelolive92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck for u.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

What's the spf?


----------



## Sprite7 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's SPF 50+


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!! Nice! And it absorbs quickly? does it leave you face feeling sticky? Scented or unscented?


----------



## Sprite7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say it absorbs, but it blends in well.  It feels similar to a thin liquid foundation.  It doesn't feel like a typical sunscreen, which I abhor on my face.  It is unscented too - a bonus for a product designed to go on your face.

I have some photos of it on my blog, showing how it blends in so you can decide for yourself if you like the finish:  http://meghandidit.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/best-facial-sunscreen/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

cool!!! Let me have a look


----------

